# Drill exo terra



## A&MGecko (Sep 17, 2010)

Anyone has attempt drilling holes in exo terra glass terrarium? I herd that the glass needs to be tempered or some like that to be drilled. If someone is drilling exo terra with out any problems can you suggest tools of the trade?
Thanks.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Actually you cannot drill tempered, it will just shatter. I'm not sure which if any of the exo terras have tempered glass. I know I had a 36x18x24 exo shipped to me that broke the back pane and that wasn't tempered so I'll assume that all them have untempered back glass, but not sure on the bottoms.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I've drilled many Exo Terras on the back just fine. I have no idea if the bottom is tempered or not.


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

I've had my exos drilled in the back with no problems. I would not recommend drilling the bottoms. There's a much greater risk of having the bulkhead snap off and it makes it difficult to set the tank anywhere. Drill the back, you'll be fine.


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

Here ya go. Check out beginning of the "Drilling Glass DIY" to learn more. 

Drilling a Exo Terra


----------



## A&MGecko (Sep 17, 2010)

Awesome, thanks guys, best place to buy drill bits for glass and those connections for drainage system?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

The bottoms on the exos are not tempered. I've drilled the bottoms without any issues. 

Ed


----------



## A&MGecko (Sep 17, 2010)

I been looking around to buy those drainage bulkheads like in the video, anyone know where to buy them?


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

A&MGecko said:


> I been looking around to buy those drainage bulkheads like in the video, anyone know where to buy them?


Just a quick search for you.

DIY bulkhead
Cheap, easy, and available DIY bulkhead fitting - MonsterFishKeepers.com
(you can hack saw the inside piece so all you have is the hexagonal part for a slimmer profile.)


Alternative bulkheads (same pricing)
Bulkhead Fittings

"Legitimate" aquarium bulkheads
Bulkhead Fittings
PVC Plumbing Fittings - Bulkhead Fittings : Aquariumpros.com
Bulkhead and Strainer/Overflow Fittings
Bulkhead Kit


----------

